

Secrets to getting Digg to send you visitors - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/04/28/secrets-to-getting-digg-to-send-you-visitors/

======
brk
Wow, one of the worst SEO articles ever. 3 points, and the author isn't even
sure if the 3rd is possible, or how to go about implementing it. The other 2
are lame and likely to have negative impact.

Here is how you get Digg to send you visitors: publish something interesting
and relatively current. Note, this is pretty much a universal guide to SEO and
gathering traffic.

